# Refined Detail - 'Seal Grey' 986 Porsche Boxster S



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Hi All,

Found a bit of time this evening after yet another manic week to get one more write up complete from the recent archives!

This 'Seal Grey' 986 made the trek from Warwickshire down to my unit in West Sussex for some RD TLC in the form of a 'Major Enhancement Detail'

Some befores:















Convertible roof up first. Loose dirt & lint etc removed via vacuum & masking tape:







Cleaned using G-Techniq W2:



Rinsed with an open hose & excess water absorbed with an old drying towel:



It was quite a warm day so the remaining moisture evaporated pretty quickly.

Door shuts etc next - all cleaned with an Envy brush & Bilt Hamber Surfex.

Tyres & Arches next. Bilt Hamber Surfex and rinsed:



Wheels had been recently refurbished so weren't too bad, these were cleaned with Autosmart Smart Wheels & various brushes:



A tiny amount of fresh pitting was removed later on with Iron-X.

Bugs on front end were pre-soaked with Auto Finesse Citrus Power & rinsed. Car was then foamed with CarChem Snowfoam, cue obligatory shot:



Washed via 2 bucket method, lambswool mitt & CarChem shampoo. 2 bucket method proving effective once again:



Tar spots removed with Autosmart Tardis:



A surprising amount of metallic fallout (photo doesn't really do it justice tbh) removed with CarPro Iron X:



and remaining bonded contamination removed with Bilt Hamber clay:



Re-rinsed, then bought into the unit & dried. Panel gaps & crevices blown dry with warm air. Convertible roof then masked to protect it during the machine polishing stages.

Paint readings taken indicating the car had seen some paintwork on a few panels in the past but nothing to cause concern. Time to crack on with correction. A few combinations trialled before settling on the Rupes Bigfoot, green pad & zephir to kick things off.



Not perfect, but even Scholl S3 Gold on a 3M green pad via the rotary wasn't shifting these RDS (there were quite a few RDS remaining across the car after 2 stages of machine polishing but you have to remember this wasn't full correction by any means, and the colour in sunlight hides these quite well - the lighting in the unit is designed to highlight every defect!):















All 'after' shots are pre-refinement, but not a bad finish being left by the initial combination:















Lights were livened up with Scholl S17+ on a Flexipads hex-pad via the rotary:

































Whole car was then refined using Keramik gloss on a yellow pad via the Bigfoot



Another CarPro Eraser wipedown (I always carry this out after every stage of polishing) and a dust down we were ready for LSP. Partly lifted the roof to clean up the channels on this a bit too:



The small amount of dirt on the roof was a part of the roof that the stitching had failed on so was quite delicate - it's also not visible with the roof up and the panel down in it's proper position 







2 coats of G-Techniq C1.5 Silo Seal applied to this one. Wheels & calipers also sealed with the same product.

On to the interior:



A thorough vacuum to all surfaces, followed by shampoo extraction on the floor mats & carpets:



Leather (inc. steering wheel) deep cleaned with Zaino:





then sealed with Wolf's Hide-rophobe:



Vents dusted out:



Plastics deep cleaned with Meguiars APC & dressed with Sonus ****pit Detailer.

Perspex rear window polished inside & out with Renovo:



Carpets & overmats protected with Wolfs:



Interior glass cleaned with CarChem glass cleaner. Exterior glass polished with CarPro Ceriglass then sealed with Permanon:



Exterior black plastics sealed with G-Techniq C4:















Exhaust tips were looking a little worse for wear. These had numerous metal polishes thrown at them in the attempt to bring them back to life:





Roof sealed with 2 coats of G-Techniq i1:



A quick Auto Finesse Finale wipedown and this Boxster was complete!























As ever don't forget you can keep up to date with my day to day antics (of which many never make it on to here due to time constraints) via Facebook, Twitter & Instagram

Thanks for looking,

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Grear work as always Rich brought it back to life.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome work mate


----------



## E-A (Jun 26, 2013)

great job! how many hours you spent on the car?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Rich:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well in rich! Looking good mate!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

nice work, like the camera on tripod before and after shots from the same angle.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words, much appreciated 



E-A said:


> great job! how many hours you spent on the car?


Thank you! I spent around 25 hours on this one.



enc said:


> nice work, like the camera on tripod before and after shots from the same angle.


Thank you - I try to do as much before / after photography like this as I can so that I'm proving there's no camera trickery  Just realised how much photobucket has killed the quality of the shots though which is annoying!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job .


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you


----------

